# cayenne pepper



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

about to yank the boat out for some general maintenance and new stuff: getting ready for the 09 season. since this is the first boat ive owned with bottom paint, this will be my first rodeo with the sanding/painting. ive heard many swear by mixing in cayenne with your bottom paint. how much per gallon? and just some general feedback on this method would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

At $200 plus per gallon for bottom paint, I think it'll work without putting cayenne in it. I know it does for me and I wouldn't take the chance of it being detrimental to the paint.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capsaicin





good info, and especially "Pure capsaicin is a hydrophobic, colorless, odorless, crystalline to waxy compound."



waxy = paint failure



also



Pest deterrent



Capsaicin is also used to deter pests. A common example is the use of ground-up or crushed dried chili pods in birdseed to deter squirrels, since birds are unaffected by capsaicin. Insects that feed on pepper, most aquatic organisms (most notably sharks), and related plants are also unaffected.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

yea, i thought it seemed kinda strange myself. but, ive heard it from about 10 different guys that have been captains for years. they swear it gives them another year or two in between re-paints. who knows?


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

just mix it with paint that is going up instide the sea chest dont mix it with all the rest it will make the bottom feel like sand paper. We put about a half of a normal size contanier of it in the paint inside the sea chest. It works very well keeping the growth up in the sea chest to a minium. But just remember when ya paint the bottom to put one coat on then do your final coat and take a brush and run over the last coat and make the lines run from bow to stern so you minimize the drag.


----------

